# Из-за чего у меня снижается зрение )))



## Феликс Филатов (28 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте,помогите,пожалуйста , у меня снижается зрение , по офтальмике сказали что у меня проблемы есть (астигматизм) но это не влияет на снижения зрения , сказали иди к невропотологу ,  там мне поставили диагноз, подскажите мне , может у меня проблема в чем-то другом ?


----------



## La murr (28 Дек 2015)

*Феликс Филатов*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2015)

Может в чем-то и другом, но не в позвоночнике.
А пока Вам назначили общеукрепляющее лечение.


----------

